# كان الأستاذ فلان أخر من يفضلهم التلميذ من الأساتذة



## Abu Fahm

هل يمكننا أن نقول كذا:كان الأستاذ فلان أخر من يفضلهم التلميذ من الأساتذة؟ ام هكذا غير طبيعي بالعربي ؟

شكرا


----------



## ayed

abu fahm said:


> هل يمكننا أن نقول كذا:كان الأستاذ فلان أخر من يفضلهم التلميذ من الأساتذة؟ ام هكذا غير طبيعي بالعربي ؟
> 
> شكرا


 لا أعلم ما تود قوله يا أبا فهم:
*هو تود قول : كان الأستاذ فلان آخر من يفضل التلاميذ على الأستاذة؟*
*أو كان الأستاذ فلان آخر من يفضل التلميذ على الأستاذ؟*


----------



## cherine

أم تقصد أن التلاميذ كانوا يفضلون بقية الأساتذة على الأستاذ فلان؟ في هذه الحالة، يمكن أن نقول:
كان الأستاذ فلان أقل الأساتذة شعبيةً/جماهيرية بين التلاميذ.
أو: كان الأستاذ فلان أقل مَن يُحبهم التلاميذ من الأساتذة (وإن كانت هذه الجملة لا تعجبني بدرجة كافية).


----------



## Masjeen

abu fahm said:


> هل يمكننا أن نقول كذا:كان الأستاذ فلان أخر من يفضلهم التلاميذ من الأساتذة؟



نعم يمكنك قول ذلك.. جملة صحيحة تماما


----------



## إسكندراني

لا أرىٰ مشكلة في أن أفهم الجملة وإن كنت لا أعلم ما يكفي لأُفْتي في أصحّيّتها.


----------



## kemocon

أظن أن الأصح قولك:
كان الأستاذُ فلان آخرَ من يفضل التلميذ من الأساتذة.

ذلك أن الأستاذ فلان رجل واحد لا مجموعة من الناس فتجمعه.

ولكن في قولك "ام هكذا غير طبيعي بالعربي" بعض الركاكة في رأيي، فلعلك تقول:
"أم أن ذلك غير فصيح؟"


----------



## إسكندراني

kemocon said:


> ولكن في قولك "ام هكذا غير طبيعي بالعربي" بعض الركاكة في رأيي، فلعلك تقول:
> "أم أن ذلك غير فصيح؟"



قد يقصد «أهي مقبولة هٰكذا أم غريبة في السمع» ويختلف هذا عن أصحّيّتها (فصيحة أم لا).


----------

